# What Are Your Parents' Personality Types?



## Love Wins (Jul 18, 2011)

just ignore this guys. I don't know how to delete it. sorry!


----------



## ApolloNoUta (Mar 22, 2010)

But I think it's interesting! Why delete it?


----------



## Love Wins (Jul 18, 2011)

ApolloNoUta said:


> But I think it's interesting! Why delete it?


Thanks I think so to! I just couldn't figure out how to do the poll and know which personality types had which types of parents...so confusing...I created a different thread on this same topic in the MBTI section (I think) but without a poll. Got any suggestions?


----------



## Modesty (Aug 30, 2011)

"Caregiver" and "Inspirer" are highest, it's what I got too. Oh, guessing people's answers.


----------



## SereneMind (Apr 11, 2011)

INFJ and ESTP here, hmmm they do seem somewhat common.... what's up with the 0 INFP? D:


----------



## MiriUchiha (Jun 9, 2011)

ESTP and ISFJ parents here.


----------



## ApolloNoUta (Mar 22, 2010)

Love Wins said:


> Thanks I think so to! I just couldn't figure out how to do the poll and know which personality types had which types of parents...so confusing...I created a different thread on this same topic in the MBTI section (I think) but without a poll. Got any suggestions?


I think just asking people to state which type their parents are and adding it up against the poll to check. Oh! Speaking of which, my father is an ENTJ and my mother is an ESFP.


----------



## Simplify (Oct 25, 2010)

ISFP mother with an ESTJ father. They get along as well as you think they would.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

My mom is an ISFJ like me,and I think my Dad is an ISTJ or ISTP.They will have been married for 46 years on September 25


----------



## Love Wins (Jul 18, 2011)

SereneMind said:


> what's up with the 0 INFP? D:


I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## Love Wins (Jul 18, 2011)

Dad: INTJ
Mom: INFJ


----------



## Psych (Aug 16, 2011)

Dad is definitely an ISTJ. Not sure about mother.


----------



## SereneMind (Apr 11, 2011)

my bad, mom ISFJ, forgot to correct it... oh well

but it looks like ISFJ moms are pretty common, and ESTX dads too, those types must be a good mach for each other.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

MiriUchiha said:


> ESTP and ISFJ parents here.


Same here.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm guessing the reason the IN_P types aren't parents is that they have trouble finding mates. One study I saw showed that partners of INTP males were the least satisfied, and another showed that INFPs were the least likely of all types to marry. 

...but if that isn't it, it is probably that they hate the idea of giving up their spontaneity and solitude. I would rather think it was intentional.


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

as far as i can tell, 
INFP mom
ESTJ dad

:happy:


----------



## Chili990 (Aug 25, 2011)

ESFJ mother and INTJ father.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Father: ISFJ (9w1)
Mother: INxP

(both married relatively young)


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Mom - ESFJ
Dad - ESTP


----------



## LunaWolf (Sep 4, 2010)

An ISFJ (mother 6w7) and a INTJ (father 5w4)..... sometimes not a really good combination but better than most I must say


----------



## Love Wins (Jul 18, 2011)

Elyasis said:


> Step mom is ESFJ. She's a control freak and very negative yet can't take it in return. I do realize she is only trying to make a "stable" home life but it was suffocating me. I left as soon as I was able.
> 
> "An ESFJ who has developed in a less than ideal way may be prone to being quite insecure, and focus all of their attention on pleasing others. He or she might also be very controling, or overly sensitive, imagining bad intentions when there weren't any."


I _completely_ understand about troubles with ESFJs!! But my problem tends to lie more in the fact that they often seem (at least in my experience with them) to be so practical and down to earth that they don't appreciate my imagination and respond by trying to somehow "get my head out of the clouds" as if I'm an inferior person for having any sort of imagination and they're doing me a great service by helping me keep my thoughts "normal". Frustrating...lol.


----------



## Love Wins (Jul 18, 2011)

Nucky said:


> I'm an INFP with an ENTJ dad and ISTJ mom.


Interesting! I've been starting to rethink what I think my parents might be (cause no matter how hard I try I can't get them to take the tests), and I'm now positive that my mom is an ISTJ and my dad is either an INTJ or ENTJ. Lately I've been thinking he's actually more extroverted. But then again maybe not...but definitely one of the two. And I'm INFP. Interesting. How was this home environment for you?


----------



## Nucky (Jan 27, 2012)

Love Wins said:


> Interesting! I've been starting to rethink what I think my parents might be (cause no matter how hard I try I can't get them to take the tests), and I'm now positive that my mom is an ISTJ and my dad is either an INTJ or ENTJ. Lately I've been thinking he's actually more extroverted. But then again maybe not...but definitely one of the two. And I'm INFP. Interesting. How was this home environment for you?


We had quite a few communication barriers, but they did their best to understand me.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

My parents are an INFP and an ENTJ.

I wonder how many people do really have SJ parents and how many think "my parents are too strict, they don't understand me, clearly they're SJ!"


----------



## Tig (Mar 28, 2012)

ENFP with ESFJ mother and ISTP father (divorced), communication is easier with my mother but co-existing is easier with my father


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

Mom is ISFP and dad is either ESTP or ESFJ with a developed T.


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

Both my parents are certainly Feelers. 
I typed my father as ENFJ, and when he did the test he got that result.

My mother was certainly (extremely) introverted and a Feeler. But she was (she is dead) very neurotic, so it is very hard to type her. These types are possible INFJ/ISFJ/INFP.


Sister: INFJ
Youngest brother: INTP
Older brother: ESTJ
Oldest brother: INTJ


----------



## DriggyDriggs (Jul 21, 2009)

My dad tested as an INTJ and my mom as an ESFJ. My younger brother is an INFJ.


----------



## Wormwood (Feb 24, 2012)

Mother is ESFJ, father is INFP, sister is XNFP, and I am an INTP.

God, was I a pissed kid.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

MY mom is an ENTJ.


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

My mom is ESFJ 1w2 (not sure about the enneatype, just a guess).
I only lived with my dad until I was 6 y/o soo.. based off of how my mom describes him, maybe ESXP.

I'm an INTP 6w5.


----------



## Tatl33 (Apr 26, 2010)

Everybody is getting ISFJ/ESFJ mothers :O
I have an ESFJ dad and an ISFJ mum.


----------



## Gandalf_ (Mar 29, 2012)

To be an ENTJ raised by an ESFP and an ENFP, with two ENFP siblings and one ENFJ sibling. I never felt cool enough, and then I realized I was a scientist trapped in a Hollywood house.


----------



## Emily Riddle (Jan 23, 2012)

My father is an INTP (Still not sure though, he maybe an ENTP or an INTP but I think he leans more in INTP). 

My mother is an ESFJ. She's the complete opposite of my father and it does not even surprise me why they separated. My mother, though an extrovert, is still picky when it comes to choosing friends. She often comes off as a snob though. 

I'm an INFP. I grew up spending most of my time with my father and he's influenced me greatly than my mother.


----------



## Emily Riddle (Jan 23, 2012)

Audrey said:


> My father is an INTP and my mother is an ESFJ. I have no idea in what world that worked, but then again it didn't for very long. I turned out to be an INTJ, and I identify with my father much more.


Same. When I typed them, I was confused on how their relationship worked, even if it didn't last long!


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2011)

Emily Riddle said:


> Same. When I typed them, I was confused on how their relationship worked, even if it didn't last long!


I almost think it's the differences that create the interest. Looking at it from my point of view, as an INTP I would be attracted to an ESFJ out of curiosity, because their ways are so foreign.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Im pretty sure my mum and dad are ESFJ and ESTJ respectively. They are awesome parents, some of the best anyone could have and I mean that in a completely genuine way.


----------



## imelikmasin (Apr 17, 2012)

My father is ISTJ and my mother is ESFP. Their relationship is fine but I am INTP and I can't stand either of them.


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm pretty darn sure my dad is ESFJ, and I think my mum is INFJ. Being an INFP, I'm much closer with my mum, but I get along more or less with both parents.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I think my Dad is an ISTJ and My Mum an ISFJ


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

INFJ father and ESTJ mother. I don't know where the P came from for INTP.


----------



## blackpeppergeneral (Nov 7, 2011)

Father: ISTJ 
Mother: ESFJ


----------



## voronoi goggles (May 11, 2012)

esfj- mom ixtj- dad


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm starting to see a connection here. My mother is an ISFJ with developed Perception (hence the only reason I feel comfortable talking around her despite the fact that she acts the complete opposite of me at times). I think my father is an ISTP; he loves getting his hands dirty, and he has very little organizational skills. I can talk to him easily though, since he understands my ideas when I follow through on them. He doesn't seem to be interested in theory though...


----------



## Emberrise (Jun 13, 2012)

oops I selected the wrong one xD.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

ISFJ father and INTP mother i was originally typed INFP; now i'm INFJ or INFX because it's seems so borderline.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

ENFJ mom who seems ESFJ who acts like an ESTJ. :dry:
INTP dad who seems INFJ or sometimes INFP.


----------



## Emberrise (Jun 13, 2012)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> ISFJ father and INTP mother i was originally typed INFP; now i'm INFJ or INFX because it's seems so borderline.


Lucky with the INFP mom, INFP's are really awesome =D.


----------



## Emberrise (Jun 13, 2012)

MNiS said:


> ENFJ mom who seems ESFJ who acts like an ESTJ. :dry:
> INTP dad who seems INFJ or sometimes INFP.


confusing much? :tongue:


I often get mistyped as INTJ or ISTJ, when I'm INFJ, but sometimes feel like an INFP, but I know I am an INFJ (just think it's cuz we're closely related us INFPs and INFJ's). So maybe your dad is mistyped?


----------



## ynajem (May 12, 2012)

Dad: ENTJ
Mom: ENFJ

They're both J's, so I don't know where I got the P from. Also my brother's an ISFP, which is another strange product of those two.

Are these types even hereditary?


----------



## Emberrise (Jun 13, 2012)

ynajem said:


> Dad: ENTJ
> Mom: ENFJ
> 
> They're both J's, so I don't know where I got the P from. Also my brother's an ISFP, which is another strange product of those two.
> ...


No I don't think so



My parents are and I am, 

Dad: ESTP 
Mom: ISTJ 

Me: INFJ

(my mom and I are functioning opposites meaning we have the same things, in exact opposite order, so very hard to "connect" and my dad and I are just opposites, nothing we have are the same lol)

and my brother is an ENTJ.... so I don't think they're at all hereditary... may have some impact, like I think because if my ISTJ mom my T side is developed "higher" than it would have been if she didn't constantly talk Logic to me lol.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

my younger sister is definitely an E while both my parents are I's


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

My mom is ISFJ, I've no idea what my dad is, but he's definitely more logical and forgiving of my mom, though sometimes he over obsesses about random shit.


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

ESFJ mom idk what my dad is x)


----------



## Christie (Feb 20, 2012)

Well they've never been "typed," but as far as I can tell:

mom-ESFJ
Dad-INTJ
(they are divorced)

Me-INFJ 
Brother-ENFJ


----------



## LightningHeart78 (Jun 11, 2012)

A happily married INFP mom & ISTJ dad. :happy:


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure my mother is an INTP, but I'm not sure which type my father is.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

Grandmother - Paternal: ISFJ
Grandfather - Paternal: ISTP
Mom: ISTJ
Dad: ISTP


----------



## Allwing (Jul 6, 2011)

I was adopted at birth...my adoptive parents (the ones who raised me) are ENFJ and ISFP. My biological parents are INTP and ISFJ.


----------



## lixies (Jun 25, 2012)

My mom's an ISTJ and my dad's an ENTJ. I'm an INFJ so getting along with them is a bit difficult but we're on good terms  I would say that I relate better to dad.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 17, 2013)

My mother is an ISFJ and my father is an ESTP. They gave birth to 5 children. An INFJ, INTP, ISFP, ISTJ, and last but not least, me, the INFP.


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

ESFJ mother and ESTP father. They fought daily and divorced when I was 6. Neither understand me, my father realizes this, but my mother is still in denial.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

ISTJ dad, but I don't know what my mom's type is. But she's an extrovert.


----------



## Liz (Jan 20, 2013)

Isfp and INTJ. It's a pretty interesting pair. I sometimes wish my parents were more extroverted but they'll do


----------



## Red is the Wolf (Jan 24, 2012)

Mother: xSFP (I think)
Father: ISTJ
Older Brother: ESFJ (He's a really private person, so I've been debating... Definitely has Fe though.)
Younger Sister: Developing still, but I see ESTx. (She's quite the businesswoman, actually.)


----------



## Red is the Wolf (Jan 24, 2012)

ChosenOne said:


> My mother is an ISFJ and my father is an ESTP. They gave birth to 5 children. An INFJ, INTP, ISFP, ISTJ, and last but not least, me, the INFP.


That sounds like one interesting family.


----------



## Sapphyreopal5 (Jun 11, 2012)

ESFJ mother and XNTP father (probably more ENTP although has a pretty introverted streak to him, Idk). Twin sister is INTP, older brother is probably ISFJ.


----------



## Itsame (Dec 7, 2012)

My mother is an ISFP and my father is an ENTJ. They have only do the test once, so it's not really reliable. But it's funny how none of the letters are matching.

Same thing with me and my sister. I think I am an INFP, my sister scored as an ESTJ.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

My dad is ENFJ, I suspect mom is 50/50 S/N - either ISFJ or INFJ.


----------



## ladybugnat (Dec 12, 2012)

INTJ father ESFP mother, me ENFP girl my brothers are (younger) ISTJ and (older) INTP


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

I seriously don't think there's one extrovert in my immediate family whatsoever.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 17, 2013)

Red is the Wolf said:


> That sounds like one interesting family.


Oh it is. My mother and father's relationship is not that great at the moment. My mother is so judgemental and quick to the point. Growing up, the INTJ was the oldest, so he was always bossy. The INTP and I (INFP) got along the most, we would talk about history and life and he was a big influence on me. But now we're grown up, he needs to get a job, he's way to stubborn and lazy, but man he's smart.

The ISTJ and I used to fight because she would say things that would hurt my feelings and I would burst out in anger. But now we get along because we work at the same job. The INTJ and I have a special bond too now, it's different than other personalities. But I know I wouldn't be able to stand living with him. The ISFP and I get along the best now, we're the most like each other. She is an artist and I'm an actor, we respect the fact that we're both individuals and are pursuing our goals of our passion. And my ESTP father, I always got along with, but sometimes he can stretch towards an asshole. But he has a good moral system.


----------



## orni (Sep 19, 2012)

istj father
infp mother
infj brother
intj me


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

I probably answered this before but am too lazy to read through all the pages to find out what I wrote.

Mom = ENFP
Pop = ISTP
Me (#1 son and oldest of 8) = INFP
#2 son = ESTJ
#3 son = ESTP
#4 son = ESFP
#5 son = ENFP
#6 son = ENFJ
#1 daughter = INFP
#2 daughter = ENFP

That's right. Five out of eight are NF. And we are somehow an intellectual, musical, outdoorsy, and athletic family.


----------



## TemptedFate (Sep 8, 2011)

My father is INTP. I'm not really sure about my mother. I lean toward ESFJ; however, she has schizophrenia which makes it hard to tell. I get along really well with my INTP father. We see things very similarly; however, I'm more of a people person than he is and am much better with emotions (my own as well as others'). 
I was raised by my ISFJ grandfather, yikes... He's a great person to have a friend, but not a great person to be raised by and live with (at least IMHO) :S.


----------



## Gel E. (Jan 29, 2013)

My mom is ISFP, dad is ISTJ. That's how I see them. They haven't tried answering personality tests yet.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

INFJ mother, ENTP father. Not as fun as it sounds, believe me.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Based on deductions I THINK my family is the following:

ISFJ Mother. Strong Si, definitely a feeler, introverted, and devoutly Catholic.

INTJ Father. Strong Te, more prone to Ni than Si, introverted, and very smart (he is a licensed Professional Civil Engineer).

ISFP/ISFJ Younger Brother. Very introverted but prone to Fe than Fi and possesses Ne but more prone to Se tendencies (musically inclined but very in touch with the present). 

INTP, Me. Oldest.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

My father is INTJ and my mother is ISTJ


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

Dad is an ISTP. Mom is an ESFJ. (Most other mothers I meet or hear about seem to be ESFJ as well. Hm.)

We the kids are INTJ, ISFJ, INFP and ISTP. (My sister and I are rather emotionally independent from my parents. Would that help explain the appearance of N in our types?)


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

INTJ mother
ENTJ father

ENTJs seem really fun, but there is no one I loathe more than my father.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Mom is INTJ
Dad is ISTJ


----------



## Tauke (Feb 10, 2014)

My mother is ESFJ and my father ISTP.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

Chrnos said:


> (Most other mothers I meet or hear about seem to be ESFJ as well. Hm.)


After perusing PerC for a couple of months now, I've seen this as well. A lot of people have typed their mothers as ESFJ or ISFJ. I have three different theories as to why this is the case:

1. ESFJ and ISFJ are the most common MBTI types for women, so the chances are very high of a mother having ESFJ or ISFJ as her MBTI type.

2. ESFJs and ISFJs might be more inclined to want to be mothers than other women with other MBTI types (I've read about a lot of NT, some NF, and even a few SP women who were either completely opposed to or not entirely sure about the whole marriage and kids thing.)

3. Perhaps these mothers are inaccurately typed. Being a mother is a very SFJ-ish duty, and perhaps women have to learn to take on some traits that an ESFJ or ISFJ would naturally have, in order to raise their children properly. They have to learn to be affectionate and emotionally attuned to their children's needs, as well as providing a structured environment and laying down the ground rules. Of course, not every mother takes on (or wants to take on) these traits, but I can definitely see how some mothers would, since it's a societal norm (at least in the U.S.) for mothers to have these traits.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Mom: ESFJ
Dad: INTJ


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

Violator Rose said:


> After perusing PerC for a couple of months now, I've seen this as well. A lot of people have typed their mothers as ESFJ or ISFJ....
> 
> Perhaps these mothers are inaccurately typed. Being a mother is a very SFJ-ish duty, and perhaps women have to learn to take on some traits that an ESFJ or ISFJ would naturally have, in order to raise their children properly. They have to learn to be affectionate and emotionally attuned to their children's needs, as well as providing a structured environment and laying down the ground rules. Of course, not every mother takes on (or wants to take on) these traits, but I can definitely see how some mothers would, since it's a societal norm (at least in the U.S.) for mothers to have these traits.


I think it's this reason. It takes a long while in a mother-child relationship before we see our mothers beyond their duty to their offspring as nurturers/providers (some may not even go past this stage for different reasons), which probably explains the SFJ-bias lots have (myself included) when typing them.


----------



## NordicTrail (Feb 10, 2014)

My father is an ISTP. He's pretty serious, and surprisingly, probably even more of a worrier than my mother. She is an ISFJ, which I think is a great personality type for a mother. She's very nurturing.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

ISFJ father and ENFJ mother. I actually thought that my mother was a thinker for the longest time because she looks so strict next to my father!


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Both of my parents seem to be ISTJs, mother-in-law is an ESTJ.


----------



## Osytek (Feb 11, 2014)

Mom is ISFP
Dad is INTJ


----------



## blackout (Jan 11, 2014)

ISFP mom
ENTJ dad


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Mum is ISTJ, Dad is either ENTJ or ESTP.


----------



## Ad Astra (Dec 26, 2013)

INFJ mom and INTJ dad.


----------



## WindScale (Jun 16, 2013)

I know my Mother is an ISTJ but my Father has proven to be really difficult to pin down. :frustrating:


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

INFP mother and ENTJ father, and to be honest I can't tolerate my dad because he's a jerk. Te doms can be so grating at times.


----------



## flyingdaydreamer (Feb 21, 2014)

Both my parents are ISFJ's. I'm an INFJ.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

ISTJ dad and ESFJ mum.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Dad: ISTJ

Mom: ISFJ


----------



## ZZ10 (Feb 20, 2014)

Mum is an ENFJ
Dad is an ISXJ

I'm an INFJ.


----------



## Lisa2 (Jan 31, 2014)

My dad's definitely an ISTP and I think my mom is an INTJ... guess it should come as no surprise that I'm an INTP!


----------

